# VERY EXCITING AMHA WORLD SHOW NEWS!



## Julie/Azariah (Feb 21, 2011)

BIG CHANGES for 2011 AMHA WORLD SHOW QUALIFICATION REQUIREMENTS!!!!

I Just got back from San Antonio ~ AMHA Annual Meeting ~ Though I don't have the EXACT details, the board passed a Standing Rule to try for one year, some changes in qualifying for the World Show

~ Basic idea ~ You can either qualify in the regular way through points OR attend at least 2 shows (two or more different weekends) under at least 4 judges at approved AMHA shows in any classes and you are eligible to participate in ANY CLASS that your horse or you (height, age requirements, not cross entering driving classes) are eligible for. YOUTH MUST HAVE SHOWN the horse they are showing IN YOUTH CLASSES at at least one show to show that horse at the World Show...Proper paperwork will have to be filled out at the time of your qualifying shows for this... keep watching AMHA site for info.

Please... everyone... Get out and show your horses at the local shows and help your local clubs as well... This year those shows, more than ever will help you get to the World Show.

We will have a great time at the AMHA Worlds.... the more folks that come, the more new people we meet, the more fun we have!!!!


----------



## Tenltraining (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, this will be interesting to see how this works out but that will be a big help on qualifying horses! So I hope to see a larger number of entries at the World show! It will really help with the out of state clients we have that can only come to a certain number of shows too.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 21, 2011)

That is good news, some of the shows around here only one or two horses in a class, and it is impossable to get enough points. Thanks for the info


----------



## Karen S (Feb 21, 2011)

That's great for the AMHA, sounds like you are trying the same program that the AMHR already has with the qualifying at two shows and four judges in any class. It works there very well. Glad to know that looking to the future will help you get your numbers back up.

Karen


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 21, 2011)

That is terrific!! Maybe they can get the numbers up! Anything is worth trying once.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds wonderful to me!!!! My 2 year old stallion and yearling mare are both qualified. Glad to know that is done. Now bring on some more shows as they need to log some miles in the showring.

Barbie


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 21, 2011)

While I always liked the prestige attached to the idea of qualifying with points, where we are that system has made qualifying seem like an impossibility. This new rule definitely makes the daylong drive to the nearest A shows seem a lot more worthwhile.


----------



## maestoso (Feb 21, 2011)

This will not make the world show any less prestigious. In fact, it may be more prestigious. Right now several people list their horses as top ten winners. In many cases, they forget to mention that their top ten was the result of getting a 9th place out of 9 horses. Of course there are plenty of classes that have way more than 10 competitors in it. My point is, when you win, you'll win having competed against more horses (hopefully) making your win even more prestigious.

Its about making the world show more accessible. This may mean that someone who might otherwise not be able to afford to go to the world show, can skip a couple local shows and save to go to the world show. It will bring more money into the organization, and we need that!


----------



## ruffian (Feb 21, 2011)

This is outstanding.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so glad this passed! Thanks to Ray for proposing it - I think it will be a boost to the World show entries, and it is something that makes a lot of sense for AMHA right now.

Jan


----------



## jeniemac (Feb 21, 2011)

THIS IS GREAT NEWS..NOW IF THEY COLD DROP THE PRICES OF THE STALLS AT THE WORLD SHOW IT WOULD BE PERFECT...BABY STEPS


----------



## jeniemac (Feb 21, 2011)

jeniemac said:


> THIS IS GREAT NEWS..NOW IF THEY COULD DROP THE PRICES OF THE STALLS AT THE WORLD SHOW IT WOULD BE PERFECT...BABY STEPS


----------



## attwoode (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the idea to make it easier to qualify. Wonder how that will affect honor roll.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the idea of making it easier to qualify but I wonder how it will affect the local club shows if people only need to go to a couple to get qualified - I know that our club puts on 4 big shows a year and I sincerely hope that the numbers for Show #3 & #4 don't drop way down since people have already qualified at the two earlier shows -- gotta remember, if the local clubs can't survive then AMHA will be in big trouble - we must have local shows in order for the average person to be able to qualify for World's - without them we are are the mercy of long distance travel which means taking more time off of work, or putting horses with trainers - again very expensive - so, hopefully the club's will not suffer for this decision.

I know that AMHR does it this way, but AMHR also takes it a bit further by allowing a horse to accumulate points toward their HOF which is an incentive to continue to show and remember to attain a HOF you must accumulate a certain number of points as a mature horse, therefore it keeps the horse in the ring past it's junior career -

This is omething for AMHA to think about if this new rule is going to work in the long run - yes it will bring more horses to World's but at what cost overall


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 22, 2011)

MountainMeadows said:


> I like the idea of making it easier to qualify but I wonder how it will affect the local club shows if people only need to go to a couple to get qualified - I know that our club puts on 4 big shows a year and I sincerely hope that the numbers for Show #3 & #4 don't drop way down since people have already qualified at the two earlier shows -- gotta remember, if the local clubs can't survive then AMHA will be in big trouble - we must have local shows in order for the average person to be able to qualify for World's - without them we are are the mercy of long distance travel which means taking more time off of work, or putting horses with trainers - again very expensive - so, hopefully the club's will not suffer for this decision.
> 
> I know that AMHR does it this way, but AMHR also takes it a bit further by allowing a horse to accumulate points toward their HOF which is an incentive to continue to show and remember to attain a HOF you must accumulate a certain number of points as a mature horse, therefore it keeps the horse in the ring past it's junior career -
> 
> This is omething for AMHA to think about if this new rule is going to work in the long run - yes it will bring more horses to World's but at what cost overall


IMHO I don't think it will affect your shows too much. It doesn't seem to affect the AMHR shows I go to later in the year, people will still be running for their year end points, plus all of a sudden they might realise that "Missy" needs to go to one more show to get her qualification, etc. Heavens, it may help your show get BIGGER with people bringing horses later in the year to qualify that they hadn't thought of showing earlier. They'll bring out those babies for experience, the ones that were too young early in the season.


----------



## ruffian (Feb 22, 2011)

MountainMeadows said:


> I like the idea of making it easier to qualify but I wonder how it will affect the local club shows if people only need to go to a couple to get qualified - I know that our club puts on 4 big shows a year and I sincerely hope that the numbers for Show #3 & #4 don't drop way down since people have already qualified at the two earlier shows -- gotta remember, if the local clubs can't survive then AMHA will be in big trouble - we must have local shows in order for the average person to be able to qualify for World's - without them we are are the mercy of long distance travel which means taking more time off of work, or putting horses with trainers - again very expensive - so, hopefully the club's will not suffer for this decision.
> 
> I know that AMHR does it this way, but AMHR also takes it a bit further by allowing a horse to accumulate points toward their HOF which is an incentive to continue to show and remember to attain a HOF you must accumulate a certain number of points as a mature horse, therefore it keeps the horse in the ring past it's junior career -
> 
> This is omething for AMHA to think about if this new rule is going to work in the long run - yes it will bring more horses to World's but at what cost overall


I think it will help the local shows because it makes it easier to get to Worlds. I didn't bother trying to get to Worlds because the shows around here, which are about 200 miles away minimum, typically wouldn't have enough entries to make the points needed. As a former AMHA show manager, I think this is a good thing for local shows and the World show. Go AMHA!


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Feb 22, 2011)

I think this is a fantastic idea! I'm all for anything to help make it easier for the membership to get out there and show their horses.

Dawn


----------



## Versatility Farm & Training (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with MountainMeadows. This rule will likely hurt local shows/clubs and then there may no longer be local shows. The local club here puts on 3 shows each year, with great attendance. I do not know of anyone around here that can't get qualified for Worlds, if nothing else by the old hardship rule. I have already heard from several people in this area that normally go to 5-6 shows a year and go to Worlds, that they will only go to 2 shows this year because that's all it takes. I wish they would at least require you to show in the class you want to show in at Worlds. I've heard people saying they are going to stick a horse in color at 2 local shows and then drive it at Worlds. That scares me! I think the Regional shows will suffer as well. A top ten there qualified you last year, so several people brought horses there to qualify, but with as expensive as they are, it would be cheaper now to just go to 2 shows and do one class. I have heard people saying they are not going to Regionals this year because there is no need to, and they will be go to 2 local shows and do the first class they can with each horse and if possible not even get stalls. I have to admit, that's what I do at AMHR shows. Around here our local AMHA shows have 125 horses on average. The local AMHR shows have 80, but that's miniatures and Shetlands together. If our local shows/clubs suffer from this rule, there might not be any local shows at all next year. I also don't like that this rule went into effect after the show season had already started for some people. I liked the old hardship rule, that would go into place after the Regional shows before Worlds to give people incentive to try to qualify and go to local shows, but if you weren't able to qualify with points, you could get hardship approval for individual classes. I really don't like that you don't have to show in specific classes to qualify. I think if it is going to be so easy to qualify now, how about we charge for the privilage to qualify that way that might give people the incentive to still support the local shows. I think we should really have looked at at reducing the costs of Worlds (to the exhibitor) instead of changing the qualification process. We already had hardshipping. At least in my area I have not heard anyone say they weren't going to Worlds because they couldn't qualify, but I have heard that they weren't going to Worlds because it was too big of an expense, especially to be paying for all at once. I mean it costs close to $100 just to park there.

I agree this is a good rule for the owners and will allow them to save a lot of money, but looking at the big picture I think it will hurt AMHA starting at the local level and working its way up. I hope it works out good, but I am afriad it won't.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree that this is a GREAT move for AMHA. Here in CO it seems it could be alil hard to get all the points needed to qualify. I do think a horse should also atleast show in their classes they plan to show in at worlds. Thats like a horse going to show in color and then being a single pleasure winner or something at worlds. How fair is that. Hmmm I would say not very. I know people in AMHR do it all the time. It would be a good idea if AMHA drop the costs of the world show. I am sure that would help numbers


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 22, 2011)

It is the long range picture that I am concerned with - not the immediate issue of not enough partcipation at Worlds. Causing our local clubs financial grief because this proposal was not well thought through could cause a club to collapse financially due to lack of participation at a given show - if the local clubs go broke there won't be local shows --- back to square #1





I sincerely hope that people will continue to enter multiple classes and support their local clubs, but in tough times it is not wise to EXPECT it. Likewise, the need to participate at Championship shows may also have people cutting back on this show if they have already "qualified" by going to 2 local shows and showing a couple of classes and getting qualified to show in any class at Worlds.

Again the reason it works for AMHR is not necessarily just for qualifying for Nationals, but also the added bonus of racking up those HOF points -- if you get pretty close to getting a title like HOF on your horse your are more likely to continue to show it rather than just park it at home for the rest of it's life, if all it would have taken was one or two more shows to be able to have the HOF added to the credentials of the horse.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it's wonderful and a big step... a good thing that may encourage more people to show, even if just on a local level.


----------



## Millstone Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

Unless something changed AFTER the vote on this rule, the way it was initially presented in this post is incorrect, I believe.

The rule is 2 different shows and 6 different judges, not 4. You will have to attend at least 2 shows with 3 judges each.

Also, you MUST show in EACH class you wish to compete in at the World Show (a bonus for the local clubs). The rule is different than the AMHR rule in this way.

This rule might increase participation in the local shows - that was an argument that was made prior to the vote. When you live in an area where shows are few and far between, the point was made that many exhibitors feel frustrated competing against professional handlers, getting seconds and thirds with small classes, making qualification via points very difficult. The discussion during the meeting brought this up.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Feb 22, 2011)

Millstone Farm said:


> Unless something changed AFTER the vote on this rule, the way it was initially presented in this post is incorrect, I believe.
> 
> The rule is 2 different shows and 6 different judges, not 4. You will have to attend at least 2 shows with 3 judges each.
> 
> ...


Ray brought the proposal in to the Board Meeting on Sunday, re-written. So the way it is stated in the first note here is what was passed.

At the general meeting Ray was told to write it out and bring it back in written form to the BOD Meeting ~ which he did. Each Board Member was handed the written proposal, there was a lot of discussion, and the concern for the Local Clubs was discussed. At this time, this is a Standing Rule for 2011 only... it was not voted to be put in the rule book.

We are trying it this year to see if it helps our World Show attendance. We are encouraging folks to continue to support their local clubs. We hope that it will also help local shows because some folks didn't go to them because, in their minds, there was no way they would qualify for worlds. MANY people travel 6+ hours to "local" shows ~ the most "local" show for them...I am one of them... If I drive 5-10 hours to a show and spend all of that diesel money.... you better believe I am going to enter more than just one class for each horse.

There are also folks that are going for year end High Point Awards...They are still going to go for the points.

We are in the midst of really tough times... I think those that typically show will show...and....we may get some new folks at shows too.

It is a trial, and I think very worthwhile trying, lets not decide how it is "going to be" until we get out there and see what happens.

Get out and support your local shows! But most of all... get out and have fun with your family and your horses. THAT is what showing is all about. Maybe this will allow some new families to see what the AMHA World Show is all about!


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 22, 2011)

> lets not decide how it is "going to be" until we get out there and see what happens.


----------



## ionafarm (Feb 22, 2011)

MountainMeadows said:


> It is the long range picture that I am concerned with - not the immediate issue of not enough partcipation at Worlds. Causing our local clubs financial grief because this proposal was not well thought through could cause a club to collapse financially due to lack of participation at a given show - if the local clubs go broke there won't be local shows --- back to square #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I replied to this once, but it seems to have disappeared, so I'll try again. Sorry if this is a duplicate. I am in complete agreement with Mountain Meadows. I am the treasurer of our club and very aware of the economics of putting on shows. The club is dependent on the income from shows to support our other activites. If we take a big hit, we will have to cut back on the number and/or qualitry of the shows. We have no ability to borrow money, so we can only risk what we have in our treasury. The club has to function within its means. We can't cut our expenses for this year, as contracts are already signed. If we don't have sufficient money in the treasury at the end of this year, we can't put on shows next year. I sincerely doubt that we will be able to mintain the attendence at shows and changing the rules now has put us in a precarious position.

I also think this will reduce the fun of competing. What does it mean to win a class when some of the horses are only there to walk into the ring to qualify? This happens at AMHR shows, and there is not much of a sense of accomplishment. If you don't have to qualify by showing against horses that are properly prepared for competition, you really have no sense of whether your horse will be competative at the Worlds.

The major problem with getting horses to the World Show is the time and expense, not the points. If gas gets to $5 a gallon, qualification will not be the issue that keeps people away. Personally, we will save a lot of money under the new rules, as will likely will show less. So, from a personal perspective, it may be a good thing. However in the bigger picture this change can create serious problems.

This change will likely increase the number of horses at the Worlds, but at the expense of local clubs and shows.

If you kill the roots, the plant will eventually die.


----------



## wcr (Feb 23, 2011)

There are pros and cons to every situation but I think AMHA has made a good decision. In this economy everyone has to think outside the box to stay alive financially. There are different levels of showing and not everyone shows to qualify for the world show and attends. For many people the goal may be to just show a breed show after participating in open shows. Travel expenses and gas are going to feature largely in the decision to show. I live in Oregon and going back to a world show is a very expensive undertaking that isn't possible every year, not to mention the time to drive there and back and time for the show.

Just to say that not everyone shows with the world show as the end goal. That said, it also may entice people to go to a world show if all of a sudden they realize they have qualified for the show. I remember that they changed the qualifying for yearlings several years back and they saw an increase in participation at regionals.

To say it is going to hurt regionals may be premature. If I am seriously showing my horses but can't afford to get back to the world show, then regionals will be the end goal.

This rule is for this year only and before we start running around like Chicken Little, The sky is falling, Maybe we should just sit back, continue with our personal showing plans and watch how it plays out.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 23, 2011)

> I also think this will reduce the fun of competing. What does it mean to win a class when some of the horses are only there to walk into the ring to qualify? This happens at AMHR shows, and there is not much of a sense of accomplishment


There was a time I agreed with this sentiment, but the quality of AMHR horses showing now - at least in our area and certainly at Nationals - has really come up leaps and bounds. A top ten there means every bit as much to me as a World top ten. Yes, there are some horses locally who are not Nationals material but not what there used to be. It seems to me to have long term benefits for the association - more people participate, have fun, and ultimately come back next time around better prepared and with better horses if the show bug bites them.





I think gas prices will be the bigger villian impacting horse shows this year. We budget for it and keep showing, but it seems to take a bite out of show entries every year. I will actually show & qualify a few more horses this year. That gives me a choice towards the end of the season as to what I am taking to World/Nationals. Sometimes they just don't come together as quickly and may have been shy of qualifying point-wise but could be ready for the big shows. It's a one-person show around my barn lol, and they just don't all get where I want them to be by spring/early summer.

Jan


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2011)

Good for AMHA.

I do see the concern some have for the local shows losing out over time, but in all honesty the trainers and people that DO compete at the World shows are the ones most likely to NOT attend more than the required 2 shows. There are people that will do the minimum to qualify and stop showing. Their choice.

There are also people that show locally and never have aspirations past showing locally or maybe regionally. These people will attend the local shows regardless. Many cannot afford the expense of going to the World Show and/or are perfectly content showing locally only.


----------



## R Whiteman (Feb 23, 2011)

I



> do see the concern some have for the local shows losing out over time, but in all honesty the trainers and people that DO compete at the World shows are the ones most likely to NOT attend more than the required 2 shows. There are people that will do the minimum to qualify and stop showing. Their choice.



It is those very owners and trainers that will attend the World show that provide a great deal of the income to the local shows. When they needed to qualify every horse with points, they had to attend most of the local shows with a variety of horses to get all their client's horses qualified in time. They can now do that in two shows for the whole clinic population. Does it make sense to spend your client's money if it is not needed? Losing several major trainer at a show can make or break a show. What happens to the other shows on the circuit that trainers no longer need to attend? I guess we will all have to wait and see.

Ron


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks to the folks that linked me back to this conversation. I don't know how I missed it the first time around.

Here's the other side of the coin...I started out my first year in the ring showing AMHA, and was able to earn some terrific year-end awards from my local club by competing at all of the shows. I had a blast! I took a couple of years off from showing for personal reasons, then when I came back to it, I was guided into the realm of AMHR instead. I have had fun showing AMHR, but I have ALWAYS wanted to show AMHA again. This year, I am really excited to show at the local A shows, go to the Western regionals (new experience!) and the World Show too! Which I have not ever even been able to attend to watch.

I am competing at the local shows for the FUN of it, showing with my granddaughter and her horse Alladdin, for whom I hold no ambitions except for having as much fun as possible, and for my competitive ambitions. People who like to compete, well, they want to compete! I have my schedule mapped out, am working the horses, teaching my granddaughter through playful hours in the arena, and will be attending as many club shows as I can. And since I have a comfort level that I will qualify, I am making the plans to go to the World Show too! I am really looking forward to it. This is definitely not doom and gloom all the way around. There may be a few folks that drop off, and there may be some that add on. I'm betting it will even out.





The key to the local club's show success will be promoting the year-end programs, their show high-point awards, youth programs, futurities and gelding incentives, and providing some fun family activities at the shows. That has been the appeal all along, IMO. Not everyone is showing to qualify for the big shows. And those that are I am betting aren't going to be held back from their true love...competition at EVERY level!


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 23, 2011)

I would also like to add that, for at least the performance people, it is absolutely KEY to have your horses show regularly over the summer to have them tuned up for the big show. I don't see that ending. I work with a pretty big name trainer, and she certainly has no plans to drop off any shows.

I am a little concerned over our first show of the year because some of the bigger trainers DON'T go to that one. If it is to survive, I think it will have to either 1. move to another facility, or 2. really play up the angle that it is the show for EVERYONE, down to the most beginner, and provide mentorship or some other type benefit to those new folks coming in.

And Ron, I will be there this year for the first time since I showed Alladdin there as a rank newbie. At that time, I knew nothing and nobody. It was a very fun show, I won because there were no other under 30" stallions, and I became intrigued with the idea of driving after seeing people out driving the "fun" cones course. I am really excited to come for the show, I have my hotel reservations set, and am doing my best to drum up some other folks to attend with me.





See ya there! And yeps, I'll be trying my best to beat ya!


----------



## valshingle (Mar 8, 2011)

ATTENTION!!!

This proposal is up for a BOD discussion and vote this weekend. It has not been put into effect.

Please contact your directors, or any directors that you want, to let them know how you feel.

I personally feel this proposal is very much needed given the current economic situation, especially with the rising fuel costs.

Apparently, some negative feedback was given to the office and that's why they are reconsidering it.


----------



## R Whiteman (Mar 9, 2011)

Perhaps it is time to reexamine the purpose of the World Show. This rule may or may not increase the number of horses that show at the Worlds. But it does effectively lower the standards required to attend. It basically opens it to anyone that wants to come and that in some ways makes it just another horse show and if you have enough money, now you can attend too.

Isn't the Worlds supposed to be about showing the best against the best? This rule certainly will provide an opportunity for many more horses to attend the World show that previously did not qualify. It does not insure that the show will maintain the quality of entries that it currently enjoys.

From a financial point, it potentially increases the "also ran" populations in each class. This is a term used in horse racing for horses that ran in the race but didn't place. It is the "also ran" population that pay most of the bills. Is it the intent of this to rule encourage people to attend the World with horses that may never have place in a local show so that AMHA bills can be paid?

I think it is time that AHHA take a hard look at why those that did qualify for the World in the past didn't or don't go to the World show. The answers could reveal a much better solution.

As I see it,

Ron


----------



## Robin1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably a dumb question but. Are they going to do this like AMHR where if you show in an amateur class , you can enter ANY amateur class, same with open classes??



I think this is great and will bring more horses out.





Robin


----------



## MinimotionW-S (Mar 9, 2011)

IMO a small percentage of people that show miniature horses actually go to Nationals or World. The people that really want to go have already found a way to go. This will allow people to come to World that don't have enough horses in classes & shows in their area to go. On another note, exhibitors enter more classes in shows that are supported by strong clubs with good Year End High Point programs as well as High Point awards at the shows. Our club members participate in State Fair Shows just to get points for Year End awards. Another consideration is the offering of a "flat fee" at Local shows. The East Coast Miniature Horse Club's Spring Fling show in NC offers a flat fee & several High Point awards. Our show is in April. We expect as many entries as always because of what we offer as a Local Club! 

 As a previous post mentioned,the BoD is voting to clarify this trial this Saturday. March 12. Contact your Director to let your wishes known.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes... in my understanding, this item will be up for discussion this weekend at the BOD meeting. I have had many positive replies and some negatives. Both sides have very good points. I am representing the membership on this board and the executive committee (Director at Large) and it is NOT an easy position to be in. This is an important item... and though it is only being put in place for 2011, there are some things about this proposal that could have effects beyond 2011. Our board heard discussion from folks that were at the 2011 AMHA Annual meeting and voted accordingly. Please understand that if and when this is discussed and a decision is made, it will be after careful consideration by ALL directors. We need to consider the concerns and needs of the membership AND our organization. Your BOD is made up of people from all levels of membership (from trainers, to amateurs, to breeders...)from all areas of the US. Please trust that our decisions are thought through and discussed. We will never be able to please everyone, and can only hope that we are lead to make the best decisions for AMHA and its members.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 9, 2011)

"I also think this will reduce the fun of competing. What does it mean to win a class when some of the horses are only there to walk into the ring to qualify? This happens at AMHR shows, and there is not much of a sense of accomplishment. If you don't have to qualify by showing against horses that are properly prepared for competition, you really have no sense of whether your horse will be competative at the Worlds"

I so disagree with this statement. There is certainly a huge sense of accomplishment when you place Top Ten or win at AMHR Nationals. There are typically over 1,500 horses, some of the best of the best, and just because you don't think some horses deserve to be there, others do.

On the flip side - what fun is it to place top ten in a class of 8 as I've seen at AMHA? Or would you prefer to win a class of 50? I've seen AMHA numbers drop year after year, and in our state lose AMHA shows completely because of the point system. If there aren't enough horses in the local classes, the horse couldn't get the points to go to Worlds. So after a while folks said why bother.

As a form AMHA show manager, I can say truthfully that it isn't the "big trainers" who make or break a show. They may bring 10 horses, but they go (typically) in 1 or at most 2 classes with each horse. Each has a stall. So they may pay for the stalls rented, and a few ribbons, but not for the judge and grounds. You need the "little guys" at a show to make a profit. The family who brings 3 horses and enters 20 classes. This is where the profit is!! It's great to say that "such and such big name trainer" shows here, but you HAVE to get the littler guys into the ring. Make it attractive for them to show. This change in AMHA's qualifications will help both locally and at Worlds.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Mar 9, 2011)

ruffian said:


> "I also think this will reduce the fun of competing. What does it mean to win a class when some of the horses are only there to walk into the ring to qualify? This happens at AMHR shows, and there is not much of a sense of accomplishment. If you don't have to qualify by showing against horses that are properly prepared for competition, you really have no sense of whether your horse will be competative at the Worlds"
> 
> I so disagree with this statement. There is certainly a huge sense of accomplishment when you place Top Ten or win at AMHR Nationals. There are typically over 1,500 horses, some of the best of the best, and just because you don't think some horses deserve to be there, others do.
> 
> ...


Especially the last paragraph of your statement is, I think, why it passed in the first place. Most trainers horses are there for halter in one or two classes...or driving... one or two classes... Many people are there to enjoy showing their horses in multiple classes.

If this rule stays in effect I am not sure how it will affect the local shows. I know there is a lot of concern from some of the Local Clubs.

But... I do know, for me, it has no bearing on how much I show. _* I hope that ALL local club members, and AMHA members who typically enjoy local shows CONTINUE to support their local clubs by attending this year.*_ Local shows are FUN... and not everyone who comes to a local show has the final goal of competing at worlds. But.. maybe this standing rule will encourage some people who never thought of attending Worlds to go and experience it.

I know that MOST people who usually attend Worlds will find a way to get there, it takes sacrifice of a lot of TIME and MONEY, but those who are determined to go will go. Many of those who cannot attend the World show don't make the trip because they cannot afford to use the time or money for a horse show... but for some, it has been that their horses didn't qualify...

There are so many angles to look at this and I look forward to the discussion at the meeting...


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I hope it passes. If you fill the classes, even with horses you may not think "belong" there for some reason or another, you will finally be able to perhaps make Worlds break even, if not even profitable. So what if Susie Creamcheese brings her horse who really doesn't have a chance. She shows, is THRILLED to just be there even if she doesn't place. Maybe Susie will learn, buy a new horse (perhaps even from YOU!) and go on from there.

At least give it a try for one year. _See_ if it works *before* deciding it won't. AMHA really has nothing to lose at all. And maybe a ton to gain.


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes - I think this is a great idea that will draw more entries to the World show. Plus you don't have to qualify the horse for each class you want to enter at the World. If you qualify in halter - then at the World now you can enter driving, obstacle, color, hunter. etc.without qualifing in each class. This will help the show with entries. *If you like this plan then you need to notify your AMHA director*. There is a group that is trying to stop this even though it was voted on and passed at the meeting.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 10, 2011)

I really, really hope that people write/call their directors to ensure this sticks (if that is what you want). Here is a copy of the letter I just wrote to the region 8 directors and the Executive Committee:

I am writing to you all in support of the temporary rule change put in place at the last board meeting with regards to World Show Qualification.

There are many reasons I think this is a good idea. I am sure there are others out there like myself, that look upon this as a golden opportunity to qualify for and attend the World Show. From where I live, attending is no small matter. It is a multi-day trip for the horses, a plane ride for myself, and several thousands of dollars. I must admit that competing in the realm where I have the greatest chance to achieve my objectives is a big draw. I have attended the AMHR Nationals to compete with a first year horse. We placed in the middle of the pack for the most part and improved over the show year. By the time we got to Nationals, we garnered numerous top tens and a Reserve National Championship. Instead of "chasing points," our focus throughout the year was gradual improvement and practice, practice, practice. We could have walked into an arena twice to qualify. But that would not have helped us earn our true goal of top placings in the highest level of competition. So we worked very hard to become the best we could be. I compete all-around. These horses are not "made" in the backyard, nor are they "made" overnight. They are tempered into the top competitors they are under the spotlight of actual competition. I believe that anyone with a goal of winning at the top level realizes and appreciates this fact.

I do not have the time or resources to attend shows from both registries. My stretch goal for many years has been to compete at the World Show. I am in the process of mapping my way to achieve this right now. Due largely to the new qualification standard, I now KNOW I can qualify to achieve it, even if we "blow" some classes early in our season. If I have the stress of knowing that I MUST achieve a high placing in order to qualify, that takes quite a bit out of the enjoyment of developing my horse to reach our peak at the end of the year when it really counts. Showing our horses is supposed to be fun and enjoyable for both the handler and the horse. For some, including myself, the pressure to accomplish the goal via the point system might be enough to cause us to look elsewhere for our enjoyment. What if, after all of our preparation, work, and show entries, we do not qualify to go to the World Show? And because I competed in AMHA to try to reach that goal to the detriment of competing in the local R shows, I do not qualify to go to Nationals either? That would be disappointing, indeed.

I truly believe that MOST people would not consider walking into the ring at two shows to be an appropriate development plan for a top-caliber show animal. While there may be a few folks that live within a day's travel of the World Show that would casually enter, I believe that most people will consider the investment involved in attending such an affair would warrant considerable time in the ring preparing for it. Basically, I do NOT believe this will harm the local shows.

Please support this trial year rule change.

Sincerely,

------------------------------

Amy Lacy

Finch Meadow Farm

Miniature Performance Horses

Monroe, WA


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 10, 2011)

Perfect, ClickMini!!


----------



## R Whiteman (Mar 10, 2011)

The horse that is green or still being developed may need to continue showing throughout the year. However, a competitor who owns a horse or several horses that have consistently placed high, say top 5 at the Worlds for two years or more may see things a bit different. Proven and consistent horses may not have as great of need to continue showing at local shows after the two shows required to qualify. That does not mean that the horse is not in training it just may not require the additional ring experience to be competitive at the Worlds. If this competitor was spending 1000 dollars per show at a local level and now decides to forgo local and attend the World show it would save them considerable dollars in show fees and even more when the cost of fuel and addition training fees at a show are added. Those unspent dollars may certainly have more potential now to be redistributed to the AMHA coffers instead of the local clubs. This may or may not be a bad thing, just something that should be considered.

It would be interesting to see just how may folks were denied the opportunity to attend the Worlds last year because their horse failed to earn the required points. Even more interesting would be to see how many requested exceptions to the rule and then were denied. I am not convinced that the lack of qualifying horses was or is a significant reason for poor attendance at the World.

On a side note, those people who think that the AMHR National show is not as competitive as the AMHA World should check the names of the winning horses from both shows. It is amazing the similarities in the lists. How can one muster 1500 horses and the other can't make ends meet? Find the answer to that question and we will be on the way to a real solution.

As I see it,

Ron


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been trying to read everyone's comments here and find some vry well thought out ideas on both sides of the issue.

I have a question.....



> It is amazing the similarities in the lists. How can one muster 1500 horses and the other can't make ends meet? Find the answer to that question and we will be on the way to a real solution.


As a means of comparison, how many under 34" horses were exhibited at (not entries, but actual horses) the last AMHR National Show? I think we have to take the 34" to 38" horses out of the equation in order to develop a reasoned comparison. Does anyone have that info?

Charlotte


----------



## garyo (Mar 12, 2011)

The AMHA board of directors just voted *not to revisit *the new qualifying rule and it stands as written for the 2011 show season.

I, along with the other directors, want to thank you for your input.

Gary Owen


----------



## Sheri Stutts (Mar 12, 2011)

I have always felt that this would be a good idea. Glad to see that they keep to it. I certainly do not think it will hurt the local shows. Most of us - JUST WANT TO SHOW - points or no points. If people want to run for points then maybe the Honor Roll horse of the year would be more important. We WILL KEEP SHOWING - IT'S IN OUR BLOOD !!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the update, Gary!


----------



## R Whiteman (Mar 12, 2011)

Que Será Será


----------



## wpsellwood (Mar 12, 2011)

> As a means of comparison, how many under 34" horses were exhibited at (not entries, but actual horses) the last AMHR National Show? I think we have to take the 34" to 38" horses out of the equation in order to develop a reasoned comparison. Does anyone have that info?


I would like to know that too.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry to see this so late but have been having computer issues.

I didn't see this mentioned anywhere but the Pinto Association does not require ANY qualification for its World Show that is held in June. if you want to show, you pay your fees and go in the ring. Yet competition at local shows is very strong - with a break in June for people to attend the World Show. Shows typically offer Year End Awards, Division High Points for each show, and of course the Pinto Association offers a wide range of coveted Year End and lifetime achievement awards. They have now added for 2011 a Pinto Pays program that operates like a futurity, but you can earn money for points earned at your LOCAL shows. In New England, all our classes, including open & amateur Mini, pony, and all horse types are quite full, with lots of points to go around. People are out there having FUN and shows seem to have no trouble making money. So it can be done...


----------



## wildoak (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad to hear an update, and glad the qualification issue will stand for 2011. The rule change will not diminish the number of local shows I attend - as others have said I'm showing my horses to enjoy myself, to further their education/experience, and to qualify. Probably in that order lol.

Jan


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Mar 12, 2011)

Though there were a few Local clubs with concerns, the overwhelming majority of people and many Local Clubs were very much in favor of this Standing Rule remaining as it was voted on at the February BOD meeting. I don't think further discussion would have changed the results of the vote. I have said it before and I will say it again! This standing rule will have no bearing on how many shows we go to. We will go to the shows we can fit into our schedule. We will go to the Eastern Championship Show because it is FUN! Yes... diesel and gas prices are going to be outrageous this year, but we will find a way to make it work. Some people have said that Typically with points, a trainer only has to take his horses (some of them) to 1 show and they are qualified through points. If they want to go through this new option, then it will force them to take their show string to a second show. On the other hand, some of the local clubs have expressed concern that they may lose their 'big trainers' that come in with a big string of horses, rent all of those stalls and pay all the entry fees. I think there are times that the 'back yard mini owner' doesn't come to some shows knowing that there will be several BIG trainers there and why bother, they won't even be looked at in the ring... MAYBE, just MAYBE, some of these folks will venture out this year to see how the shows are.

And those people who have qualified 1 horse for 1 class at worlds ~ they sure aren't going to drive 1/2 way across the country to show in 1 class.

Lets just wait and see what actually happens...There will be MANY Positive things that come from this and hopefully the negatives are not too evident.

Get out there with your horses and SHOW! Have fun with your horses and your family! It is good healthy fun, great for kids, young adults and some not so young adults...We have the horse for EVERYONE...lets encourage EVERYONE to get out in the show ring to do the best they can do!

Also... folks... don't limit your shows just to 'make a point' that it isn't going to work... you will only be hurting yourselves


----------



## Margot (Mar 13, 2011)

I think this is a fabulous idea. I have not being showing AMHA at all, although I want to and actually prefer the classes AMHA has to offer, because all the shows were too far for me to go for various health related personal issues. It was a perfect world for me when Mullens were doing two day shows, one day AMHR, the next AMHA in NY. For awhile there were no AMHA shows at all in New York. I have heard there will be two in New York this year and I hope to go to both of them and qualify some horses for Worlds. I will not enter in just one class either, I usually like to enter my horses in every class they qualify for. Last year we went to AMHR Nationals and I can say the quality of horses was amazing there were few if any horses there just because they could be. Of course AMHR is always going to have more horses because of the B division and that is another topic AMHA might want to revisit if they are going to stay a viable organization. In the meantime this may be an idea whose time has come. No one can predict the future and the slow economy and rising fuel prices may hurt many shows but it is certainly worth a try.


----------



## Millstone Farm (Mar 13, 2011)

Can someone post on here *which* rule will stand - the 2-show, 6-judge requirement (Saturday's vote) or the 2-show, 4-judge (modified by the BOD on Sunday)? I don't want to assume it's the former, which would also be one class on the local level.

Sorry to be thick-headed! I just want to be sure I understand which rule was left in place.

thanks!


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Mar 13, 2011)

Millstone Farm said:


> Can someone post on here *which* rule will stand - the 2-show, 6-judge requirement (Saturday's vote) or the 2-show, 4-judge (modified by the BOD on Sunday)? I don't want to assume it's the former, which would also be one class on the local level.
> 
> Sorry to be thick-headed! I just want to be sure I understand which rule was left in place.
> 
> thanks!


We will be using the 2 Show ~ 4 Judge proposal that was passed by the BOD on the Sunday meeting.


----------



## albahurst (Mar 13, 2011)

Julie/Azariah said:


> We will be using the 2 Show ~ 4 Judge proposal that was passed by the BOD on the Sunday meeting.


Julie-

So, do we have to show in *each* class at the local shows that we want to show in at Worlds, then?


----------



## garyo (Mar 13, 2011)

albahurst said:


> Julie-
> 
> So, do we have to show in *each* class at the local shows that we want to show in at Worlds, then?


No, if you qualify using this rule, you may show your horse in any class that it otherwise meets the criteria for.

Gary


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is what is posted on the AMHA website for those of you( like me




) Who was confused





2011 AMERICAN MINIATURE HORSE ASSOCIATION

WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW

September 23 - October 1, 2011

AMHA 2011 World Show Hardship

This is proposed as a standing rule for a trial period for the year 2011.

To qualify for World Show a horse must be shown in two approved AMHA shows (with at least 2 judges per show) and be entered and judged in one class. They do not have to win or place in the class to qualify. This qualifies this horse to enter any and all classes at the World Show that they wish to enter. If qualified by age - height or owner.

(Example: Horse enters in Solid Color Mares at two (2) AMHA Approved Local Shows, the horse may then be entered in any class at the World Show if correct age, height, etc.)

The two shows cannot be at a two show weekend that is held at the same location.

Late entries will be accepted with a late fee being charged per class.

Any horse shown at the World Show in a youth class must have been shown by that youth in an AMHA approved show within the qualifying year. If multiple youths are showing the same horse they must all show that horse at least at one Approved Local Show.

Weanlings do not need to qualify at two shows to be eligible to show at the World Show.

This qualifying system does not affect any class on the old system that requires zero (0) points to qualify other than youth classes.

It is the responsibility of the exhibitor to have the show manager sign a form (that will be provided) that states that the horse was exhibited at their show. This form will be sent in with their World Show Entries.


----------

